# Fuel



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Just want to talk about gas ,ethanol is not good for small equipment , you can either use ethanol treatment by Lucas or buy the true fuel or other fuel that's ethanol free for your two strokes I had good luck with them at the end of the year or treat it with ethonal treatment just don't run your tank empty that's not good 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ethanol free not offer in our area....yet.
When it comes to chainsaw,trimmers etc. if I don't use them in 30+ days I run the tank dry...never had problem yet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We have ethanol free gas (that's gas without ethanol) but Ive never had an issue with the ethanol since I switch off the fuel in my generators and run the carbs dry, and in my husky chain saw, I've never had an issue perhaps because it has oil mixed with it?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I've never had any issues with ethanol blends. They tend to be about 10% around here. There's a little less energy content, and the older machines might have some issues with the seals and fuel lines.

Also, I don't it's quite as stable.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Thomas you got a home depot or lowes in your area if so you can buy tru fuel whish is ethanol free 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Here in the UK we can get an ethanol and benzine free alkylate petrol.
I use it in my chainsaws exclusively, and find it to be worthwhile for various reasons, from personal health to a cleaner running saw, no soot buildup,and the fact it has a five year shelf life.
My husky 3120, with a six foot bar and skip tooth chain only gets fired up a couple of times a year, it's a beast to handle but I know it will fire up and run well after a long layup.
In my top handle climbers saws, which I use most days, I know I'm not breathing in the benzine fumes, which can have serious health implications long term when used on a regular basis.
Admittedly it is a personal choice that I made, as a pro tree climber and cutter, and the cost of the fuel gives my accountant palpitations, mind you, he does not have to breath in the fumes!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I try not to use Ethanol fuel blends at all in any of my tractors or small engines. I think this stuff is hard on the old gear such as carburetor gaskets and seats, metal fuel tanks etc. Ethanol has a tendency to absorb water and from what I've read, it will separate in the tank, with the ethanol and water going to the bottom of the tank, with the gas floating on top. When buying ethanol fuel stabilizer, be sure that it is ethanol and alcohol free.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I use stabil, and red armor we do also have 2 places in town that sell non ethanol regular unleaded fuel.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Wjjones where you from that they sell ethanol free gas in town


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

We have it in several places,here,in Arkasas .
It's about 20cents/gallon higher,but worth it.
If you can't get it,then dump in some rubbing alcohol,(about 4 oz/gallon),to keep it from freezing ,and help get the water out.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

QUOTE from tractor beam: "We have ethanol free gas (that's gas without ethanol) but Ive never had an issue with the ethanol since I switch off the fuel in my generators and run the carbs dry, and in my husky chain saw, I've never had an issue perhaps because it has oil mixed with it?"

Running an engine out of fuel when you know that it will sit idle for an extended period is a very good practice. I do this with my small generator, and with my Troy Bilt tiller. I have noticed also that my chainsaws do not have an issue with ethanol fuel, and I think this is due to the oil blended in the mix fuel?? However, my buddy let his Stihl chainsaw sit dormant for many years, and it required a new carburetor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It is a good practice to use a stabilizer,and run it until it stops,when storing for long periods,
Ethanol fuels only have a shelf life of about 100 days,after which they lose potency,quickly.
Ethanol,over time will cause problems with the fuel lines,diaphragms,etc.
If the stabilizer isn't used,when it s run dry,for storage,the film of the ethanol fuel,combined with moisture,will cause corrosion,or a gel formation,and as you stated, replacement .
I have a chainsaw,here,that they left the mixed fuel in for a year,...the fuel looks like molasses !


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes we have 2 locations tn farners co-op, and a bp station they both sell non ethanol fuel. Lebanon Tn.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Yup i was a dumb ass end of last winter didnt stabilize my snow blower fuel and gave me a hard start already this winter, had to drain the carb , clean the carb and drain out half of what was in my gas tank go get high test treated with startron and got ir running fml for being a dumbass on wasteing three hours of my time .now just have to change the oil have get it warmex up to change oil 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Snowblower was running like crap till rest of old atuff was out of fuel tank 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone ever tried one those buckets of stuff with the basket in it that you soak carbs, etc in?


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

I did works pretty good just have to break the whole carb down to get the plastic parts out of it ,then you can place it in the can 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

